# PHP mit MySQL auf einem Webserver?



## mR.fLopPy (20. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Also diese Frage ist schon so banal, dass es mir fast peinlich ist sie zu stellen. Dennoch habe ich im Forum u. bei Google recherchiert und bin nicht auf eine zufriedenstellende Antwort gekommen.

Also ich versuche mal zu schildern was mein Problem ist. Ich arbeite eigentl. mit ASP und verwende MS Access Datenbanken. Die Handhabung auf einem Server ist dementsprechend einfach, ich lade meine ASP Dateien + die DB hoch und das Werk läuft.

Wie stell ich das jedoch jetzt bloß mit PHP an? Gehen wir davon aus ich verwende MySQL und PHP. Ich weiß zumindest mal wie in MySQL die Struktur einer Datenbank (und darin befindliche Datensätze) exportiert werden kann bzw. das erstellen einer Datei, welche von MySQL eingelesen werden kann. (sofern das hilfreich ist)

Das nächste Problem ist der PHP Server läuft auf einem Windows Rechner und ich weiß das MySQL Datenbanken möglich sind, nur ich habe kA wie. Es gibt keine Extensions oder irgendwelche Tools auf dem FTP die darauf hinweisen ob es etwas gibt.

Lokal alles einzurichten ist für mich kein Problem, nur online bekomm ich dann Kopfschmerzen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll.

Beste Grüße
floppy


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (20. April 2009)

Hi,



mR.fLopPy hat gesagt.:


> Das nächste Problem ist der PHP Server läuft auf einem Windows Rechner und ich weiß das MySQL Datenbanken möglich sind, nur ich habe kA wie. Es gibt keine Extensions oder irgendwelche Tools auf dem FTP die darauf hinweisen ob es etwas gibt.



Du brauchst von Deinem Provider die Zugangsdaten für die MySQL-Datenbank. Dann packst Du Dir am Besten noch phpMyAdmin auf den Server, dann kannst Du auch Deine Datenbank importieren.

LG


----------



## mR.fLopPy (25. April 2009)

Dank dir. Ich werd mal mit dem Provider reden, weil von Zugangsdaten für MySQL ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (13. Mai 2009)

So bevor ich den Thread als "Erledigt" markiere würde ich noch gerne wissen ob es irgendwo (viell. auch auf tutorials.de) eine hilfreiche Anleitung gibt zur installation von phpmyadmin auf einem Webserver.

Ich habe zwar schon mich um die Suchfunktion bemüht, allerdings haufenweise anderes Zeug gefunden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Tim Bureck (13. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier.


----------

